# Considering a 521/621, Paddle Wear Question



## civiltoatee (Nov 13, 2017)

Hello all, I am new to the forum and I am looking for a used 521 or 621. I am concerned about the paddle life, given they are relatively expensive to replace.

I understand that the service limit is at about 5/8" (0.6" per the manual), but how much paddle is there when they are newly installed (i.e. 1",or 3/4")? People advertise that they have just replaced the all of the paddles, but I currently have not way to determine if that is true.

Also, how many hours might one expect out of a new set of paddles on a concrete driveway?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to SBF civiltoatee. I have a Power Clear model 421 bought new in 2008. I have replaced the paddles and scraper three times in nine years and could have gotten more use from the old paddles if I weren't so fussy about performance.
New paddles measure 2 1/2" at their narrowest point (center) and 3 1/2" at the sides. I figure $15 a year for paddle and scraper operating expense isn't to bad.
I would happily purchase a 721 or whatever is the current model Power Clear when this one is worn out. Here is an ebay link to typical paddle cost. After market paddles perform well, but genuine Toro paddles seem to wear longer.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Toro-Snow-...epid=0&hash=item3f6ce4419b:g:LeoAAOSwGUBaBJok

The upper radius on the side of the paddles has a 1/4" wear indicator hole. If the hole is gone, the paddles should be replaced.


----------



## civiltoatee (Nov 13, 2017)

Thanks for your response. I did not mention that I was talking about a Honda HS521/HS621 in my post, because I thought I had posted in the Honda Forum section. It seems that your information is regarding a Toro snowblower that likely has different tolerances.


----------



## EdwardC (Sep 26, 2016)

It should be easy if they are new, you shouldn't see any wear in the paddles. But if they claim they're like new, you may want to take measurements. 

If you google image search for HS621 paddles, there are images of new paddles on a grid, my guess is that the grid is a 1" grid, so it gives you an idea of the overall width of a new paddle. One thing to note is that aftermarket paddles are usually thinner than the OEM paddles. OEM is probably 2-3 times the price of aftermarket paddles though.

This link might work:
https://weingartz.com/ASSETS/IMAGES...s-621-snow-blower-paddles-and-scraper-bar.jpg


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Honda HS621 with brand new paddles. These dimensions were taken with the paddles on the machine using a digital caliper and do not include the thickness of the auger metal. Rubber thickness only
Brand New Left Side Paddle: 1.98"
Brand New Center Paddle: 2.15"
Brand New Right Side Paddle: 1.98"


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

civiltoatee said:


> I did not mention that I was talking about a Honda HS521/HS621 in my post, because I thought I had posted in the Honda Forum section.


My error. I seen 521 and 621 which I assumed it was a Toro and didn't notice it was in the Honda thread. Sorry.:sad2:


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Brand and model not withstanding, paddle life experiences I think are pretty much the same on the higher end products.

I own a Honda HS520 here in Calgary. I also own a HSS724CTD. The "paddle" 520 is my go to machine for 90% of my work because it works in most snowfalls here, is small enough for narrow walkways and does the best job.

I do between 12-16 properties per snowfall with it. All concrete. Most of this is sidewalk, but 4 of which are double driveways. I go through at least 1 set per year, sometimes two. You know when they need replacement because you find yourself just pushing the snow--it stops blowing out less and less until the machine is more of a shovel.

Replace the plastic scrapper bar at the same time--it does make a difference. 

Hope this helps.

As much as I love my bigger tracked 2-stage, the paddle machines work great. But if we get weeks and weeks of snow I have to stop using it daily because the vibration hurts my arms after 12+ properties. But boy does it do a nice job!

Best of luck. 

P.S. They are easy to install.


----------



## civiltoatee (Nov 13, 2017)

Thanks to everyone for their help in explaining all the angles. I can now better evaluate the available alternatives.

Thanks again,

Ben


----------

